# New panel raising plane



## MikeW (22 Mar 2007)

New to me in any case. A tad old in reality. :lol: 

Won't get to honing the well shaped James Cam blade before the weekend...












Made by Wallace. The stamp on both the plane and iron are upside down, which I thought was sorta unusual.

Anyone with a copy of BPM? 

Take care, Mike


----------



## Paul Chapman (22 Mar 2007)

That looks nice, Mike. Look forward to seeing some results, in due course, when you've got it going.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Chris Knight (22 Mar 2007)

MikeW":11vsnxqy said:


> Made by Wallace. The stamp on both the plane and iron are upside down, which I thought was sorta unusual.



I think Gromit always did them like that..


----------



## MikeW (22 Mar 2007)

waterhead37":3j6uecfk said:


> I think Gromit always did them like that..


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (22 Mar 2007)

Hi Mike

Didn't I see that recently on eBay?

Nice catch (I did eye it out, if it is the one ... at the last minute I said that I really should make my own).

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## MikeW (22 Mar 2007)

Nope, not an eBay plane as far as I know. I have looked for one which moved me via the 'Bay. This one said "buy me and buy me now." :lol: 

Came from Andrew Stephens at http://www.toolbazaar.co.uk/.

Wonderful man to order from. May even be another one or two of his offerings in my [near] future...

Take care, Mike

PS, last year I sent Jake a decent reprint of an article from FWW [iirc] on making a panel raising plane you could probably get from him. 

I will probably ask C&W to make a longer, handled version of this one so the profiles match for longer panels.


----------



## Alf (22 Mar 2007)

waterhead37":gbahigdq said:


> MikeW":gbahigdq said:
> 
> 
> > Made by Wallace. The stamp on both the plane and iron are upside down, which I thought was sorta unusual.
> ...


 :lol: 

Mike, I think, given where you got it from, it must be Wallace of Dundee (where the cakes come from :wink: ). I'll do the BPMs entry verbatim - the <and> indicate they thought the business was about before/after but there was no evidence available at the time:

*WALLACE, Thomas 
Peter St <1818>

WALLACE, Alexander & James
Peter St <1824>

WALLACE, Alexander & Co.
Meadow Close, 98 Murraygate 1829-1837

WALLACE, James & Co.
115 Murraygate W <1829>

WALLACE, Alexander sen. (& Son)
95 St Laurence St, Montreal, Canada 1843-1858>

Alexander & James were the sons of Thomas Wallace. Alexander emigrated to Canada around 1840 and set up in Montreal as a planemaker, followed later by his son who traded until 1881, whilst James continued in Dundee. UC* (uncommon - not found often but not rare)

There are three stamps shown with one like yours first of the three, so the assumption was that was the earliest mark.

It's super, you lucky fellow. I'm still trying to persuade Phil he really wants to make one so maybe this'll inspire him.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## MikeW (22 Mar 2007)

Very cool, Super Alf!

I guess if I keep picking these things up I should get some reference works!

Wide chamfers indicate at or about--or a hold over from--the 18th century. Super comfy in the hand and it did come sharp enough to give some Poplar a try yesterday. The proper run will come this weekend.

As I mentioned to Derek, I have a copy of an article from a FWW on making one. Could always encourage Phil that way <g>...

Take care--and thanks again! Mike


----------



## Alf (22 Mar 2007)

MikeW":1q3reu6k said:


> As I mentioned to Derek, I have a copy of an article from a FWW on making one. Could always encourage Phil that way <g>...


Well I was wondering if I had that one as a PDF somewhere, now you mention it... :twisted: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Wiley Horne (22 Mar 2007)

Wonderful find, Mike! Can't believe the condition, given the age. The main block is about as good as it gets IME/IMO--dead quartered, and look at the closeness of the rays! James Cam blade! Hope that plane sets the tone for the whole year--good fortune all the way.

Wiley


----------



## MikeW (22 Mar 2007)

Alf":1lfiyh1y said:


> MikeW":1lfiyh1y said:
> 
> 
> > As I mentioned to Derek, I have a copy of an article from a FWW on making one. Could always encourage Phil that way <g>...
> ...


Robert Bourdeau's article

Need the subscription to access the PDF, but that's the linky for it. Good article *Phil*... :lol: 

Wiley--it is way cool. Fits right in with a certain 200 year old molder I recently received :wink: 

Take care, Mike


----------



## Alf (22 Mar 2007)

Hah, I do have it. Hmm, maybe I should have a go myself? Not sure about a _pair_ though... 8-[

Tempted, Alf


----------



## ByronBlack (22 Mar 2007)

Well whoever decides to make one, can I be the first to put in an intra-forum member order? I've been thinking about my impending kitchen rebuild, and we've decided on raised panel doors and I don't want to use one of the huge router bits.. I have fine english sterling ready for such a plane if one becomes available .. hint hint .. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Philly (22 Mar 2007)

Nice plane, Mike!
I notice a few worm holes? I now put all new (old) planes with any worm in the freezer for two days wrapped in cling film. This kills any eggs or bugs that are alive inside.
As to making a copy? I do have it on my "To-Do" list, pretty close to the top actually. So stop with the hints already...... :lol: :wink: 
Just finishing off a Jack at the moment. Cheating a bit with laminated construction- please don't let Pam hear or she'll bite my head......... :twisted: 
Cheers
Philly  
_Who does get about the 'Net a bit..._


----------



## MikeW (22 Mar 2007)

Philly":19az978j said:


> Nice plane, Mike!
> ...
> Cheating a bit with laminated construction- please don't let Pam hear or she'll bite my head......... :twisted:
> Cheers
> ...


Thanks, Phil!

Yeah, that thread turned stupid rather quickly. :lol: 

Can't wait to see what you come up with.

Take care, Mike


----------



## Alf (22 Mar 2007)

ByronBlack":23ftgnsy said:


> Well whoever decides to make one, can I be the first to put in an intra-forum member order?


Want a copy of the article and cut out the middle man? :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## ByronBlack (22 Mar 2007)

bah - i've had a couple of tries at plane making and failed miserably, i'm not sure i'm cut out for tool making, maybe as I get older and have more time on my hands I will.. who knows 

Although, if you would be so kind to email a copy, it would make interesting reading.. :lol:


----------



## pam niedermayer (22 Mar 2007)

Philly":2414isjb said:


> ...
> Just finishing off a Jack at the moment. Cheating a bit with laminated construction- please don't let Pam hear or she'll bite my head......... :twisted:
> Cheers
> Philly
> _Who does get about the 'Net a bit..._



Bite your head? Come on, guys, there was nothing agressive on my part in that thread. 

And, Mike, in what way was it ridiculous? Great buy, love Andrew's stuff.

Pam, who also gets about a bit now and then


----------



## MikeW (22 Mar 2007)

Hi Pam--welcome to the forum! This was my first purchase from Andrew. Great comminication and accomodation when I asked for other photographs. Prompt [and fairly priced] shipping and good packaging.

I think the apparent minimalization, or characterization, of laminated planes being suitable for so-called students and or one-offs illicited a poloraization of responses...but did little for advancing arguments as to real [or perceived] benefits of either types of construction [solid or laminated].

I have planes from eons back [OK, not that long but very old nonetheless] that had new soles which were attached way in the past and are still well adhered. Perhaps done to make the mouths smaller or simply to repair wear in general. As well, I have owned and abused more than a few of Steve's planes before, without problems associated with delamination or excessive movement--certainly no more than vintage planes I own.

I also own more than a few solid-body planes which exhibit various issues with movement. Some more than others and kept in the same environment. Though on the surface they look like the one right next to it in all the details which I would assume are significant [contstruction, about the same number/closeness of annual rings, sawn relationship to grain, etc.].

Perhaps my expectations of how the thread could have went were too different. But rather than people merely making unfounded characterizations about laminated planes--whether those characterizations be anectdotal and positive or negative--a bit of dialogue as to why one or the other is better would have been more beneficial to me. Phew. Talk about run-on sentances...

So I think what it really boiled down to was tradition, whether new or old school.

Take care, Mike


----------



## Philly (22 Mar 2007)

Hi Pam
And welcome! I certainly have a knack for de-lurking people..... :lol: 
My Jack has a couple of construction twists - I'll post some pics on the weekend and then we can have the "Laminated/chopped" discussion.  
Good to have you aboard,
Philly


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (23 Mar 2007)

Mike and Alf

Thanks for the offer of the FWW article. I have it too, and it is a good one ... which is why I have long felt so guilty at buying a plane like this. I tend to feel that if I can make it I should. Of course, that does not mean that I can make it well enough, and that is from whence my ambivalence stems ... so it stays high on the priority list but never reaches the top!

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Alf (23 Mar 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Pam. Sounds like I've missed something? 

Been reading this FWW article and he laminated up a load of 1/2" maple just to make the central section, which seemed a bit excessive. Also it's at a 35° bedding angle which I'm not entirely sure about. :-k



Philly":3t56swt3 said:


> My Jack has a couple of construction twists


Bad luck, Phil - was the MC too high...? :wink: 

Cheers Alf

Just mucking with competition entrants' heads by posting at an unusual hour...


----------



## Philly (23 Mar 2007)

Alf":1ls0991p said:


> Philly":1ls0991p said:
> 
> 
> > My Jack has a couple of construction twists
> ...



Oh, my sides......... :wink: :lol: 
No pun intended :roll: 
Philly


----------



## bugbear (23 Mar 2007)

ByronBlack":33ukxu6k said:


> Well whoever decides to make one, can I be the first to put in an intra-forum member order? I've been thinking about my impending kitchen rebuild, and we've decided on raised panel doors and I don't want to use one of the huge router bits.. I have fine english sterling ready for such a plane if one becomes available .. hint hint .. :lol: :lol:



Well, it took longer, but I panelled my porch doors using a simple 1 1/2" skew rebate (2 actually), and some clamped guides.

Most of the waste was machined (BIG planer) off by the joiner (who made the thing, I only designed it), but he didn't have the knives (for his spindle moulder) to do the panels I wanted, so I did it by hand...  

Cheaper, and quicker, than ordering custom spindle knives. 1 up for hand tools, I feel.

http://nika.frontier.iarc.uaf.edu/~cswi ... =1#message







(he did the narrow side panels, I did the door panels)

BugBear


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (23 Mar 2007)

Nice BB. Altogether very attractive.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## Newbie_Neil (23 Mar 2007)

Hi Pam

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
neil


----------



## Newbie_Neil (23 Mar 2007)

Hi BB

Very impressive, I like it.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Adam (23 Mar 2007)

Me too. Take care of the small details (like preferred style of raised panel), and the whole thing quickly looks really professional.

Adam


----------



## ByronBlack (23 Mar 2007)

Bugbear - very professional, just shows that handtools still have a place!


----------



## bugbear (23 Mar 2007)

Adam":5lcratp2 said:


> Me too. Take care of the small details (like preferred style of raised panel), and the whole thing quickly looks really professional.
> 
> Adam



The hardest part was overall proportion. 

The original porch was open - just the brickwork and a canopy.

The previous owner "closed it in", presumably for draught-proofing.

But the canopy was quite high, and he used BIG (high and wide) picture windows, and double doors.






I wanted multiple narrow windows, all a similar size, so I had to RIG the door size (single door) to get this. Hence the baby panels to each side of the door.

To get nice proportions in the glazing, they're not full height, so I had to "hide" 18" in the roof. This was done by a combination of bringing the lead flashing down far further than is needed for weather proofing, a carefully place cutter, and then a 8" moulding.

Since the viewer "expects" all these elements to be present, you sort of don't see them - the Douglas Adams SEP trick.

Everything else is quite conventional and was designed/done by the joiner.

Virtually all the timbers (and glazing beads) have a 1/2" ovolo moulding.

BugBear


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Mar 2007)

Very nice, BB.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## MikeW (23 Mar 2007)

Well done--very nice look, BB!

Take care, Mike


----------



## JesseM (25 Mar 2007)

Very impressive BB =D> 

Just a question. Being exposed to the elements what are planning on using to protect it?


----------



## bugbear (25 Mar 2007)

JesseM":1yn89mzl said:


> Very impressive BB =D>
> 
> Just a question. Being exposed to the elements what are planning on using to protect it?



Regular linseed oil - the colour will darken over time.

Oak is naturally fairly rot and weather resistant, which was one of the reasons I used it.

BugBear


----------



## Alf (26 Mar 2007)

On Thu Mar 22nd at 6:20 pm said:


> Hah, I do have it (the article). Hmm, maybe I should have a go myself? Not sure about a _pair_ though... 8-[
> 
> Tempted, Alf


Occasionally I go from idle wondering to completed project in less than 3 years. Not often, and rarely about anything actually useful or essential, but sometimes.






Details on the blog.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Paul Chapman (26 Mar 2007)

That's a cracker, Alf. And from the pictures on the Blog, it seems to work very well =D> =D> Wonder what style doors will be on the saw till :-k :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Neil (26 Mar 2007)

Fantastic, Alf - I'm :mrgreen: with envy. All this plane-making is quite inspirational - must have a go myself...

So are you making the other one tomorrow?  

Cheers,
Neil


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Mar 2007)

Alf,
That is absolutely super - very well done.


----------



## Philly (26 Mar 2007)

Wicked! =D> 
Is there no stopping you?
Philly


----------



## Kiwikid (2 Dec 2009)

Alexander & James were the sons of Thomas Wallace. Alexander emigrated to Canada around 1840 and set up in Montreal as a planemaker, followed later by his son who traded until 1881, whilst James continued in Dundee. It appears Mrs Wallace took over her husband's business (after his death) in Montreal between 1858 and 1862. The company remained at the same address from 1845 to 1885. The Alexander Wallace who appears to have been stamping planes in Canada after 1845 may be the same Alexander Wallace listed by W. L. Goodman as a planemaker from Dundee, Scotland, active between 1824 and 1834. Sixty years is a long time for Alex to have been making planes on his own. There may have been some sons or brothers, or trusted employees involved here who continued the business after the founder's death.


----------

